# 11/25 delaware



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

where to start... 3 points from Addie and 3 birds in the bag, one point from Bella and one bird in the bag. Sasha flushes a bird and that makes five.

We hook up with Aspen Hunter and his crew and we walk out with 12 birds 

absolutely amazing day... Addie really strutted her stuff!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

was it a zoo i almost got shot by some jack a** last year wont ever do it agian ........... so know i hunt where they dont release


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nope, not at all


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wait until this weekend if you want to see a zoo !!!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

it was the first day all kinds of idiots there had a couple guys that was going to follow us thru a field i told dont think so and they left there was alot of rude hunters there got ready to hunt another field we was waiting a couple guy and pack just stop and runs right into the field we gettin ready to hunt so we left i dont that way no respect at all around there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to question your post LK, but you got 12 birds from a wildlife area the day BEFORE a stocking? I find that truly amazing. I have birddogs and even then, a week and a half after a stocking, we might find one bird if we hunt really hard-and long!(I'm assuing the birds were pheasants?)


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I presume they were at a club....................


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no, we were not at a club. and we were hunting the day OF the release, not the day before


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

They released them Wednesday the 25th before shooting time ended instead of after shooting time? I know they used to do that to save on overtime but thought they had stopped that. Guess money is tight right now. 

Regardless, congrats on your great day!


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

I went out with a group of 5 thursday morning and it was packed walked one field then packed it up wasent worth even bothering with next year we'll be going to shoot clays instead


----------

